# Help with info on a train set please



## Curt37 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello  
Im new here, i have been trying to find information on a train set that was given to me but im at a dead end so i thought i would ask on some train collector forums.
Im trying to find out the age of this set i have and a good value estimate.
The set is made by Bachmann and on the power pack that poweres the set it says its an HO N-scale set. The set is brand new but old. The box it was in just fell apart and couldnt be saved . I cleaned up all the cars and engine and it looks to me near mint condition. I set up the track in a circle and powered it up and it took off , it runs like a champ. I took pics of everything so thats about the best i can do with what i know about the set. 
So please have a look and if you can help me out with any info and a value for it i would be greatful  I also made a short video of it running in circles  here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzaUCLpkNFM

Ok here are all the pics i took of the set . It is complete with all its parts and nothing is broken .
Thanks in advance for the help 

-Curt


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I have purchased numerous HO and N scale sets like that in the 40-50 dollar range. Some even less.
But, on sites like e-bay, I've seen some sets go for a little more.

It really boils down to what someone is willing to pay for it.


Jody


----------



## themattrat (Sep 28, 2010)

Modelling railways are a expensive thing to do, when I say this I mean a larger layout than just a classic small circle. I'm talking about the real deal, with industries to service and stations and whatnot, this circle layout however I believe would not sell for anything over 75 bucks max, but like Jody mentioned it all comes down to how much someone would be willing to pay for it. Sites like Ebay are best for selling something like this as bidding wars can happen quickly if more than one person really wants it. I have a small HO set like this but I do not run it as i am missing some track joiners and the locos don't run as efficiently as they once did.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It can't be too old if the box is cardboard. Earlier versions came in color plastic. I got one in yellow back in the eighties and that dated back another ten years I believe. Blue might be an earlier version. The cars look familiar, I think they have a long production run.


----------



## Curt37 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies  its been helpful.
These are at least 20 years old or more becasue the person that gave me them had a father who was a pack rat and her father would buy stuff and just put it up. The house these were in sat empty for at least 10 years before we went in and did demo work and thats when the set was found in the basement . She said they had to have been down there for a while when her father was alive.. So they are a good 20 years old or more she said cause she didnt buy them , her father did when he was alive and hes been gone for almost 15 years.
They were in a styrofoam tray and a box top that sliped over that . But everything was so old that it was just falling apart and wasnt worth saving. The trains cleaned up great with just a soft paintbrush to remove all the dust..
Ill probably be throwing them up on ebay soon to see what they go for. Thanks again for the help


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

T-MAN is right, the earlier offerings came in plastic. I have a blue box Bachmann and it's from 1968. I paid 22 dollars for it off e-bay. And that was with the shipping. 

Collectors aren't looking for anything that says Bachmann on it.


Jody


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

TulsaFlyer said:


> T-MAN is right, the earlier offerings came in plastic. I have a blue box Bachmann and it's from 1968. I paid 22 dollars for it off e-bay. And that was with the shipping.
> 
> Collectors aren't looking for anything that says Bachmann on it.
> 
> ...



sad but true.


----------

